# keynote ipad



## spmich (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

je transfer mes presentations keynote du macbook vers l ipad mais je n arrive pas a lire les videos.
De plus je n arrive pas à en ajouter en creant ma presentation en direct sur l ipad.
Merci pour vos reponse


----------



## tchiboo (20 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

J'utilise également Keynote pour iPad, avec des vidéos intégrées.

Pour ma part, j'ai dû mettre les vidéos dans iPhoto et les synchroniser avec iTunes.

En suite, les vidéos je les insère depuis Keynote (sur le mac ou sur l'iPad c'est égal), depuis la galerie iPhoto (depuis l'inspecteur) (les vidéos doivent être dans un format compatible iPad).


----------



## julienlive (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !

Merci pour ces astuces. 
J'ai un problème bien plus basique : je n'arrive pas à transférer mon document keynote qui pèse 40 Mo de mon Imac vers mon Ipad.
J'ai essayé via Idisk mais la taille limite est de 30 MO
J'ai essayé via Iwork mais apparemment nous ne pouvons pas télécharger mais uniquement visualiser le document... et encore à condition d'être connecté WIFI...
J'ai essayé via Itunes mais il semblerait que ce sera sous forme de diaporama sauf que je souhaite contrôler mon document et conserver certains effets de mise en page au clic...

Bref, je suis désespérer car j'ai une présentation très importante dans deux jours et j'aimerais la faire sur mon Ipad que j'ai acheté spécialement dans ce but !!!

D'avance merci !
Ahhhhh ... ce serait tellement plus simple avec un port USB !
Julien.


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2010)

Tu branches ton iPad sur iTunes en USB et la, dans l&#8217;onglet application, tu descends jusqu'en bas et tu verras Keynote pour iPad qui apparaitra. Tu glisses ton fichier de ton ordi vers ton iPad de cette manière. Tout simplement.


----------



## julienlive (11 Octobre 2010)

Merci 1000 fois, ca marche enfin...que d'émotions !!!
J'imagine que le principe est le même pour importer les films via VLC, ou les document Pages ?

Julien


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2010)

Exactement. Tout application qui apparait a cet endroit peut accepter des transferts de fichiers.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

julienlive a dit:


> Merci 1000 fois, ca marche enfin...que d'émotions !!!
> J'imagine que le principe est le même pour importer les films via VLC, ou les document Pages ?
> 
> Julien



oui 
par contre VLC ne lira pas tout


----------

